# NEW i need some help! Glock or Springfield xd .40?????



## newbpistol

hey guys

so i am doing my research and looking to buy my first pistol this week. I plan on gettin a carry permit for work reasons.

im caught between the glock .40 compact, i believe its model 22 or something like that.

or 

a springfield xd .40 compact


i want the most reliable gun i can get out of the two, but cant decide which way to go. i have heard a lot of mixed reviews on the xd but it feels better in my hand.
im 5 '10 165 so im not a very big guy and full size is to much to conceal.

thanks guys


----------



## cooper623

well, as much as i hate to say it, glock is probably the more reliable out of the 2. While the XDs are great guns, i have heard stories of them failing terribly. On the other hand, youd be hard pressed to break a glock. However, i would definitely suggest trying them both first because glocks are different from almost any other gun in their feel and trigger pull. IMO the XDs have much better trigger pulls and feel much better in my hand, but many people love glocks, so its really what works for you more than what is better in that department. Good luck.


----------



## newbpistol

thanks man


----------



## DJ Niner

Go Glock! The G23 is the Glock compact .40 (the G22 is the full-size .40, used by many police departments). If you check the specifications on the Glock 23 and the Springfield XD Service model (4" barrel, comparable to the G23), you'll find:

- The G23 is a half-inch shorter in height,

- The G23 is about a half-inch shorter in overall length (despite having the same length barrel),

- The G23 is 5 ounces lighter, 

- The G23 holds 13 rounds of ammunition, vs. 12 rounds for the XD Compact (both in .40 caliber).


Combine that with the legendary Glock reliability, ease of maintenance, many holster and aftermarket parts options, and the choice should be easy.


----------



## Bisley

As an owner of both Glocks and XDs, I can tell you that both are great pistols. I don't know where you have to go to hear these horror stories about XDs, but I would appreciate a link, since I own two of them. I have been thinking for several years and several thousand rounds that they were at least the equal of the Glock, and maybe even superior, if for no other reason than that they have metal magazines. It's quite shocking to now discover that someone has 'heard' that they are crap (a Glockophile, no doubt). :mrgreen:


----------



## ctnv

I shoot the sp xc 40 subcompact and have shot thousands of rounds without any problems. I am 5'8" and 180, workout regularly, but find it hard to conceal. I have a sw 38 sp +p revolver j frame and find that easier to conceal but now have a sw 380 bodyguard and am able to conceal it with ease. I and my wife shoot all three regularly when in NV and have shot hundreds if not thousands of rounds out of the 40 and 38sp and will soon shoot the same out of the 380 but just bought it last Jan or Feb. Only problems, minor, are with ammo not weapons. Don't opt for the cheaper ammo.


----------



## Packard

I take a conservative approach to gun ownership. So I would look at the comparison like this:

The Springfield weapon would have to hold significant advantages over the Glock before I would consider it. This, based on the fact that Glock's reliability and durability has been proven in the field for the last 25 years. The Springfield is (relatively) a new weapon.

Fifteen years from now, if the Springfield has been proven in the field to be as reliable and durable as the Glock, then I would only consider which feature I like best.

For me, the Springfield does not offer sufficient advantages over the Glock to warrant overlooking the proven durability and reliability of the Glock.


----------



## newbpistol

thanks guys this is helping a lot.

i have a friend who served in the marines and is an active duty police officer as of now. he owned 2 xd's before and said he had jams. watched several youtube glock v. xd and one of the videos the xd jammed on two seperate occasions. (granted i do not know what kind of ammo was in use)

I really like the feature on the xd where you can tell from a far if there is one in the chamber and if it is cocked.


----------



## Bisley

Packard said:


> Fifteen years from now, if the Springfield has been proven in the field to be as reliable and durable as the Glock, then I would only consider which feature I like best.


Why deprive yourself for fifteen years, based on other's opinions?

I did my research, carefully read the report on the 'torture test' (similar to the Glock torture tests) and determined that the odds were heavily in favor of the XD being more than adequate for anyone's normal use. Then I went and bought one, and wrung it out for myself. I was delighted with the way it performed. Even if, by some anal-retentive person's criteria, the Glock did happen to be slightly better, for some reason, the average person will never be able to detect those 'subtleties...in my opinion.


----------



## VAMarine

newbpistol said:


> thanks guys this is helping a lot.
> 
> i have a friend who served in the marines and is an active duty police officer as of now. he owned 2 xd's before and said he had jams. watched several youtube glock v. xd and one of the videos the xd jammed on two seperate occasions. (granted i do not know what kind of ammo was in use)
> 
> I really like the feature on the xd where you can tell from a far if there is one in the chamber and if it is cocked.


I am prior service Marine Corps and while I'm not law enforcement....I know too many cops that don't know enough about guns. As for Youtube....it's like watching Wallace and Gromit for advice on how to make a good TV show, you just shouldn't do it. For every one person that's worth a hoot on Youtube there are 15 million clowns.

All guns will/can jam, even Glocks.

Regarding the features of the XD/XDM, the loaded chamber/cocked striker indicator are kind of redundant, if there's a round in the chamber, it's cocked. if there's no round in the chamber, does it really matter if the gun is cocked? No. One feature that many like about the XD/XDM is the grip safety, what many don't know initially is that the grip safety must be pressed in in order for the slide to cycle this can be an issue when clearing malfunctions where the grip may have to be compromised to strip a stick magazine etc.

Personally, I do prefer the XDM to the Glock. I tend to shoot it better. Something about the single action striker mechanism works better for me. Now if we're going to talk after market modifications, the Glock wins hands down with some trigger work.

The Glock will have better aftermarket support and usually has cheaper, more plentiful accessories.

Of the two, it's a hard choice. Both have good reputations but both shoot a little different and have a different overall feel/balance. The Glock has a lower bore axis which makes it a little better of a shooter for most but the XD/XDM has a grip angle that some prefer over the angle of the Glock, however either one can be learned to shoot just as well.

IF you can find a place that rents guns, rent a Glock and an XD or XDM in the same calibers and try them out and see which you like better and make your decision based on how YOU like each gun.


----------



## DJ Niner

newbpistol said:


> thanks guys this is helping a lot.
> 
> i have a friend who served in the marines and is an active duty police officer as of now. he owned 2 xd's before and said he had jams. watched several youtube glock v. xd and one of the videos the xd jammed on two seperate occasions. (granted i do not know what kind of ammo was in use)
> 
> I really like the feature on the xd where you can tell from a far if there is one in the chamber and if it is cocked.


The extractor serves as a visual and tactile loaded chamber indicator on all Gen4, and most newer Gen3 Glocks. If the extractor has a little notch in the outside edge, it's a Loaded Chamber Indicator (LCI) extractor; if the edge is smooth, it's not.

The trigger position on all Glocks serves as a cocking indicator; if the trigger is forward, the weapon is cocked. If it is to the rear of the trigger guard, it's not cocked.


----------



## DJ Niner

Bisley said:


> As an owner of both Glocks and XDs, I can tell you that both are great pistols. I don't know where you have to go to hear these horror stories about XDs, but I would appreciate a link, since I own two of them. I have been thinking for several years and several thousand rounds that they were at least the equal of the Glock, and maybe even superior, if for no other reason than that they have metal magazines. It's quite shocking to now discover that someone has 'heard' that they are crap (a Glockophile, no doubt). :mrgreen:


I must admit the XD mags are quite robust and shiny. There it is; magazine envy is an ugly thing. :mrgreen:

Glock magazines do have stainless-steel liners and feed lips, the liner just isn't very visible due to the polymer covering the mag body.


----------



## cooper623

Bisley said:


> As an owner of both Glocks and XDs, I can tell you that both are great pistols. I don't know where you have to go to hear these horror stories about XDs, but I would appreciate a link, since I own two of them. I have been thinking for several years and several thousand rounds that they were at least the equal of the Glock, and maybe even superior, if for no other reason than that they have metal magazines. It's quite shocking to now discover that someone has 'heard' that they are crap (a Glockophile, no doubt). :mrgreen:


Dont misunderstand, i like the XD and XDM alot. In fact much more than the glocks, i also own both and honestly, if i were buying another one of the two today it would be the XDm . The stories i had heard were from a guy i know who attended a training course in which there were many people with a variety of guns (the assortment that you would expect for a defensive pistol class) and he saw that many of the participants with XDs and XDMs were having trouble with their guns, and some of them even failed completely. Again, take this with a grain of salt because as has been mentioned all guns fail and who knows what exactly happened in each case....etc. but you dont often hear those things about the glock.


----------



## pistolero_loco

*Either*

You cannot go wrong with either. I have owned both. Both Glock and the XD are *excellent *pistols. I had a problem with a Glock 17 (out of the box), sent it back to Glock and they returned it quickly, free of charge, and it has been flawless since. The XD was also flawless. The only differentiators I see between the two are the LCI, the striker status, and the grip safety on the XD. These are all useful and do not impede your ability to shoot quickly or accurately. The Glock is a proven platform. Both are a pleasure to shoot. You can't go wrong.


----------



## charger5579

you will be happy with either. I was in your shoes a while back. I decided on the glock and have no regrets what so ever. Flawless gun and i absolutely love it. That being said i am still going to buy a springfield before long. I want both to see for myself. No doubt whichever you pick you will be happy


----------



## bill4192

cooper623 said:


> well, as much as i hate to say it, glock is probably the more reliable out of the 2. While the XDs are great guns, i have heard stories of them failing terribly. On the other hand, youd be hard pressed to break a glock. However, i would definitely suggest trying them both first because glocks are different from almost any other gun in their feel and trigger pull. IMO the XDs have much better trigger pulls and feel much better in my hand, but many people love glocks, so its really what works for you more than what is better in that department. Good luck.


i know this is an old thread but ive seen glocks fail terribly also.. thats going against an xd.


----------



## Bisley

cooper623 said:


> ...take this with a grain of salt...


I always do, with anecdotal 'information.'


----------

